# Dayton Audio iMM-6 Microphone



## dschlic1 (Mar 15, 2013)

I am new to this forum. I discovered it while I was searching for a way to measure my home theater audio system performance. That search lead me to this site's program REW. I have a two year old Yamaha AV receiver that has a microphone. I was intending to use this mic, however some further reading on the matter lead me to look into calibrated microphones.

In searching for calibrated microphones I discovered the above mentioned unit. List price is $40, a distributor has it listed for $16.25. This microphone comes with a calibration sheet. Has anyone used this mic with REW? I would need to make a custom cable to connect it to my computer, but that is not a problem.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey dschlic,

A search turns up nothing on this mic, which indicates no one here has ever used it. Or if they did they didn’t make any posts about it.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 2, 2008)

This showed up on PE main page today
http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-imm-6-calibrated-measurement-microphone-for-iphone-ipad-tablet-and-android--390-810









Special Price of $14.90, JohnM - are you going to port REW to smartphone/tablet soon :T



> Specifications: • Capsule type: Precision 6 mm electret condenser • Polar Response: True Omnidirectional • Frequency response: 18-20,000 Hz (Calibrated) • Impedance: 200 ohms • Sensitivity at 1 kHz into 1K ohm: 10 mV/Pa (-40dBV, re. 0dB = 1V/Pa) • Maximum SPL for 1% THD @ 1,000 Hz: 127 dB • S/N ratio: 70 dB (A-weighted, varies depending on host device) • Connector: Gold-plated 3.5 mm TRRS • Weight: Ultra-light 7.6 grams.





> Help for Android and iPhone users:
> 
> There are many applications in the market that provide the smart phone user with audio measurement software. We do not recommend any specific apps, however, in an attempt to assist the new user of an iMM-6 we have listed links and some helpful pointers below. One for the iDevice/iPhone platform and the other for Android devices.
> 
> ...


http://www.studiosixdigital.com/audiotools/


----------



## iamstubb (Nov 23, 2013)

I should have waited! I came across this searching on Amazon and paid $21.00 for it three weeks ago..

I used it with my laptop and TrueRTA (sorry, I didn't know REW existed until a couple days ago). All I can say is it works, because I am new to this and don't have anything to compare it to.

I have an HP laptop with a single mic/headphone jack (TRRRS? don't know if you count the metal or insulator) I used a headphone/mic Y-adapter for loopback to calibrate my laptop sound card, then I used the iMM-6, with an extension cord for flexibility. I used the aux output on the mic to plug into my aux input in my car stereo and ran pink noise and sweeps. It seemed to work fine and revealed the crossover points in my car speakers. Pink and sweeps were the same, except offset by the higher intensity of the sweeps.


----------



## iamstubb (Nov 23, 2013)

Although there are spectrum analyzers for the windows phone platform, they are very rudimentary. I would pay for a windows phone analyzer that made sense and could use the imm-6 and load the calibration file, which is a nightmare-ish task on the iphone, but theoretically easier on the windows platform.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

The iMM-6 works great with an android app called AudioTool. I used this before I went to REW and a UMM-6 microphone. I still use the iMM-6 and my droid at mobile locations (like churches - P.A. etc.).


----------



## iamstubb (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm pretty happy with it. the microphone and a few extension cables work out great. Haven't tested my home setup yet, but using it my car helped me identify stock speaker crossover points.


----------

